# Plecostomus and fruit



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I've read some great posts on Pleco diet both on this forum and others, but none have answered a very specific question I have.

Has anyone ever tried feeding their bristlenose pleco ripe pear? I have a huge bag of Anjou pears I got from Costco, and they're ripening too fast for me to eat. Seems a shame to waste them if the pleco can eat them.

Tom


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

No harm in trying. Don't let the pear stay in there too long if he's not interested or a nice sugar/fungus bloom can develop in the tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Try it. I am not sure they will take them. Mine like veggies, like cucumber, zucchini, and the like. Never tried fruits.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I will give it a shot and report my findings  I might try it a couple days before I reach any conclusions.


----------



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know about pleco's, but my oscars love bananas, and my severum's like apple. finely chopped of course....


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

Don´t know about the pleco, but my SDs are not big fans of apple, they eat it but don´t go for it as with other foods.

Mmm, you can send me some pears though, I love them


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I take the skin of of grapes and throw them in my aquarium. My plecos seem to like it.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Deshelled peas are excellent, higher protein than most plant material.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I have to agree with the peas. Everything seems to go gaga in my aquarium for peas.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll try peas next. I have a small wedge of pear in the tank now. I'll have to wait until after work to see if it was accepted.

Tom


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know Pacu like pear, but I'm curious about your plecos, so let us know! lol

I guess the better question would be, are they nutritious for them?


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Just speculation, but the sclereids (gritty bits in pear flesh) might help keep the pleco "regular."

tom


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Try it. I am not sure they will take them. Mine like veggies, like cucumber, zucchini, and the like. Never tried fruits.


Technically, Cucumber and Zucchini are fruit. :hihi:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This winter I started tossing my pear cores in my tanks for the shrimp they go crazy. My pleco has had mixed feelings about it, generally not really caring. Whats kinda strange is I always had a few shrimp deaths after adding the pear I'm not sure if it was some pesticide on the little bit of pear that was left or something else but I would recommend peeling the pear and snipping off the stem just in case.

-Andrew


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i feed frutis and veggies that bugs get to or have bad spots. when fruit is on the trees they tend to get some weekly.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

Just remembered this old thread. The Anjou pears were a huge flop with the bristle nose. Not a bit of interest.

Now that asparagus is in season, I'm getting it from the garden. He seems to love asparagus. I cut it in half lengthwise, blanch it, then hang it on the veggie clip.


----------

